# Giants



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

with the season winding down, I’m curious to see pictures of some of the biggest Steelhead that were caught this season. I’ll start with a few of mine that were 30+


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)




----------



## ETC (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

28" caught 5 days before x-mas ending 2018 

Chagarin.


----------



## 724 (Feb 21, 2019)

33.5. Pb for me.


----------



## connertrost (Nov 7, 2018)

Got my first pin fish ever. Didn’t get a measure but probably close to 32”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodtard (Jan 2, 2019)

Easy 30/10 trophy chromer


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Not a trophy but still a really good sized Ohio steel, nice n chrome also added a pic of my buddy/steelhead mentor, he always caught the biggest one of the day
















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Haha Fray. Good stuff man. You still up in Michigan?


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Chuck T Mechling said:


> Haha Fray. Good stuff man. You still up in Michigan?


Yup, going to be living up here at school all summer 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Nice! Keep slaying those Salmon, Heard the Smallmouth run is pretty good up there as well. Keep up the good work on the videos!


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I have 2 fish this year right at the 27 inch mark


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I know it's not a steelhead but check out this hog of a brown trout my dad caught on the Niagara river


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome fish! Love seeing them. Fray, that dink looks like my first trout ever, I caught at cold creek about 13 years ago


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

hmmmmmm
hes standing there with his line in his hand and the fish is hanging from its tail....
hmmmmmm


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)




----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

oh yeah my fishin buds


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

Some steelhead from trip in March.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)




----------

